# WiFi remote control



## Az_dre (Oct 29, 2017)

Our media cabinet is too far from our TV and RF doesn't work. AppleTV and FireTV have wifi remotes that work fantastically and the TiVo phone app does too. I'd love for my peanut to work as well.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Az_dre said:


> Our media cabinet is too far from our TV and RF doesn't work. AppleTV and FireTV have wifi remotes that work fantastically and the TiVo phone app does too. I'd love for my peanut to work as well.


Why not RF?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Az_dre said:


> Our media cabinet is too far from our TV and RF doesn't work. AppleTV and FireTV have wifi remotes that work fantastically and the TiVo phone app does too. I'd love for my peanut to work as well.


While my house is not large, my Roamio works on RF through two walls and 20 feet. Your remote: doesn't work at all, or doesn't work 100%?


----------



## Az_dre (Oct 29, 2017)

The RF only works occasionally if raise my hand and point it in random directions until I find the sweet spot of the moment. It's probably interference, we have our wifi in that closet too. It's only 25 feet and down a hallway. Our old Logitech Harmony had the same issue though not quite as bad as the peanut. Our old DirecTV RF remote worked pretty well though.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Az_dre said:


> The RF only works occasionally if raise my hand and point it in random directions until I find the sweet spot of the moment. It's probably interference, we have our wifi in that closet too. It's only 25 feet and down a hallway. Our old Logitech Harmony had the same issue though not quite as bad as the peanut. Our old DirecTV RF remote worked pretty well though.


Understood. My Roamio remote is about 99% in my main viewing area since I have a bunch of interference. TiVo should add the ability to use an external antenna.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> While my house is not large, my Roamio works on RF through two walls and 20 feet. Your remote: doesn't work at all, or doesn't work 100%?


Same here. Works all the way across the house (55+ feet and through 2 walls).



Az_dre said:


> The RF only works occasionally if raise my hand and point it in random directions until I find the sweet spot of the moment. It's probably interference, we have our wifi in that closet too. It's only 25 feet and down a hallway. Our old Logitech Harmony had the same issue though not quite as bad as the peanut. Our old DirecTV RF remote worked pretty well though.


How about using the remote in the TiVo mobile app which works across the network?

Scott


----------

